# Unterschiede zwischen void und int



## juliangoetz (13. Mai 2005)

HI,
ich habe ein Problem. ICh lerne grad C/C++ und möchte meine Aufzeichnungen auch als Tut verfassen und achte deshalb auch besonders auf Unterschiede.
Meine Frage nun: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen int main() und void main()?

Und bei Funktionen, was ist der Unterschied zwischen float und int

Der Unterschied bei scanf, printf zu cin,cout.
Doch was soll ich lehren bzw. nutzen?

Julian


----------



## Ives (13. Mai 2005)

Mal eine Gegenfrage, warum wollt ihr alle auf einmal Tut's schreiben von Sachen von denen ihr keine Ahnung habt ?
Nicht persönlich nehmen bitte....
greez Ives


----------



## juliangoetz (13. Mai 2005)

Heay, ne geile Gegenfrage. Nein so ist es nicht. Vielleicht hab ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt: Ich zeichne die Sachen die ich mir anlerne für mich auf und zwar in einem für mich und meinen Bruder verständlichen Stil auf. Da liegt es mir Nahe das ganze auch als Tut zu machen.
Und ich bin immer neugierig und Hintergrund wissen schadet nie!

Neue Frage: Was heißt implentieren? Wikipedia weiß es nicht!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. Mai 2005)

juliangoetz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Frage nun: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen int main() und void main()?


void und int sind die Rückgabetypen der Funktion.



> Und bei Funktionen, was ist der Unterschied zwischen float und int


float ist ein Datentyp für eine Fließkommazahl, int einer für Ganzzahlen... das sind alles grundlegende Sachen, die man eigentlich wissen sollte. Und wenn nicht, dann gibt es Bücher oder auch Online-Tutorials (-> http://www.c-plusplus.de/), in denen sowas steht.



> Der Unterschied bei scanf, printf zu cin,cout.


scanf und printf sind Funktionen, cin und cout sind Objekte.


----------



## juliangoetz (13. Mai 2005)

Und was soll man verwenden?
Die Objekte gibt es erst seit C++ oder?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. Mai 2005)

cout und cin gehören zur C++-Standardbibliothek. Reines C unterstützt keine Objekte. Es kommt immer ganz drauf an, was man verwendet. C-Programme werden natürlich um printf und Konsorten nicht herumkommen, aber auch in C++-Programmen spricht prinzipiell nichts dagegen, printf zu verwenden.


----------



## juliangoetz (13. Mai 2005)

Frage persönlcih an Sie:
Ich habe vor in beidem zu programmieren, weil ich denke es ist für Anfänger einfacher mit C einfach zu beginnen, und später wenns zu OOP geht dann mit den Objekten und alles da rundrum. Was halten sie persönlich davon?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. Mai 2005)

Ich persönlich würde überhaupt nicht dazu raten, mit C oder C++ anzufangen. Java oder C# wären da eher was, da man von Anfang an Objektorientierung lernt und sich nicht mit der unnötig komplexen Zeigerthematik auseinandersetzen muss.

Aber wenn schon unbedingt C, dann eher C zunächst _gründlich_ lernen und dann auf den C++-Zug springen.

Übrigens, du darfst mich ruhig duzen, mach ich ja auch


----------



## Tasm-Devil (13. Mai 2005)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würde überhaupt nicht dazu raten, mit C oder C++ anzufangen. Java oder C# wären da eher was, da man von Anfang an Objektorientierung lernt und sich nicht mit der unnötig komplexen Zeigerthematik auseinandersetzen muss.
> 
> Aber wenn schon unbedingt C, dann eher C zunächst _gründlich_ lernen und dann auf den C++-Zug springen.
> 
> Übrigens, du darfst mich ruhig duzen, mach ich ja auch


 
 Ich würde nicht von C++ als Einstieg abraten, von C allerdings schon eher.
 Und wenn man objektorientiert programmieren will (was viel Spaß machen kann) brauch man nicht unbedinkt mit Java anzufangen. Und wem Zeiger zu schwer sind brauch sich am Anfang keine Sorgen zu machen, ich selbst versuche Zeiger so häufig aus dem Weg zu gehen (ich hasse Zeiger um ehrlich zu sein). Ich benutze Sie nur wenn's sein muss.

 P.S. C++ rockz


----------



## juliangoetz (13. Mai 2005)

Wieso nicht, wenn nicht mit C, dann nicht auch ncith mit C++?
Rätst zu allg. von C++ ab oder wie versteh nich so ganz.


----------



## Tasm-Devil (13. Mai 2005)

auf gar keinen Fall!
C++ ist spitze. Ich muss mich falsch ausgedrückt haben. Ich meinte blos, dass ich nicht empfehlen würde erst mit Java oder C anzufangen weil du da nicht viel mehr lernst was dir in C++ nützlich sein könnte. C ist NICHT das Ein-mal_ein für C++. Keinswegs. Fang mit C++ an würde ich kurz sagen. 

Oh mein Gott ich würde nie von C++ abraten


----------



## juliangoetz (13. Mai 2005)

Zeiger?
Was ist das?
Ist das der Zeiger, den man setzen muss wenn man in PHP mit fgets() fputs() und fopen() arbeitet?
Wenn ja, hasse ich dich auch und arbeite deshalb mit dbs *g*


----------



## juliangoetz (13. Mai 2005)

OK,
ich mache ich.


----------



## KristophS (13. Mai 2005)

Nein, Zeiger zeigen auf bestimmte Stellen im Speicher. Schau dir doch mal ein Tutorial/Buch an, anfangs wirst du damit nichts zu tun haben, später aber sehr oft.


----------



## Tobias K. (14. Mai 2005)

moin


Hab nciht alles gelesen, möchte dich aber auf ein sehr gutes Tutorial aufmerksam machen. http://www.robsite.de/download.php?id=5&rubrik=tc

Wenn du das durch hast, sollten dir solche Sachen keine Probleme mehr machen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## juliangoetz (14. Mai 2005)

Ja, das kenn ich, aber da finde ich irgendwie nciht genug hintergrundwissen.

Wieso wird in reinen C++ Büches bspw. manchmal int main()
und bei dem Tut void main() geschrieben. Hab das C/C++ Kompendium und C++ easy,
beide vom Markt*Technik

Julian G


----------



## KristophS (14. Mai 2005)

Weil früher eben void benutzt wurde, bis man feststellte, dass es sauberer ist einen Rückgabewert zurückzugeben..


----------



## juliangoetz (15. Mai 2005)

Aha so ist das also.
Gibts ein Tut, wo das auch so erklärt ist das das so ist?
Weil die Tuts die ich bisher hatte (15!) waren immer ohne begründung


----------



## KristophS (15. Mai 2005)

Dadurch kann man dem System mitteilen, ob das Programm erfolgreich oder nicht erfolgich beendet wurde, dadurch wird es einfach sauberer..


----------

